# Preparing for Marriage



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2011)

Voddie Baucham delineates four areas a young man should consider when preparing for marriage (or that a father should consider in a prospective suitor): his abilities to perform as a Prophet (representing God to his family); a Priest (representing his family before God); a Provider (providing for his family's needs); and a Protector (protecting his family).

Of course it isn't necessary to be a perfect model in any of these areas--he's fond of saying "I grew up some in Los Angeles, but mostly when I got married." But what kinds of things should a young man be working on? What are some practical goals to set for these areas? Not necessarily things that absolutely _must_ be attained before marriage (though if you have some, throw those out too). What is the "gold standard" to shoot for?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2011)

Or is it one of those cases where there isn't really a specific set of goals, it kind of varies from situation to situation?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 27, 2011)

If I had a daughter that had a potential suitor I would be looking for a few things (in order of importance):
1. Strong walk with God. 
2. Job (or reasonable prospect of job if in college)
2. Kind and gentle
3. Intelligent and friendly


----------

